# HAUL'N ASH.......



## Sidecar (Jan 2, 2016)

Brought in bout 1000 bf of ash logs according to doyle.....bunch to go.
@CWS hows you back !! 
to dark for pictures ....some tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 2, 2016)

Better get it milled and stickered and stacked quit. That stuff likes to rot fast. Has your area been hammered by the EAB yet?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Better get it milled and stickered and stacked quit. That stuff likes to rot fast. Has your area been hammered by the EAB yet?


There is not an ash tree thats safe in this area, wont be long they'll be gone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 2, 2016)

Pretty much wiped out here in Michigan, the ones that are left are full of powder post beatles now. I got as much of it as I could when the devastation peaked. Some of the trees are trying to hang on and new shoots from the stump are trying to grow but they are doomed. There are some pockets of standing dead timber, but they are pretty buggy at this point.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 2, 2016)

Just cut down an ash at the FIL a couple weeks ago. Like Greg said they are getting rare around here. 

If you find any curly stuff in there give me a shout! The last curly ash I had made some sweet bowls.


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 3, 2016)

I have 9 healthy ash trees in my yard. I'm afraid to bring home an ash log to mill because of the bugs. Sooner or later, it won't matter though, and I'll be milling my own trees. Before long, we'll all be the old timers that remember the ash trees. Sad, because those are nice trees. Gary

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 3, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Just cut down an ash at the FIL a couple weeks ago. Like Greg said they are getting rare around here.
> 
> If you find any curly stuff in there give me a shout! The last curly ash I had made some sweet bowls.


Will do @gman2431 it's in a small wooded area just across the street , I took a log splitter over for the neighbors to use should have went sooner the fella drop'n the trees I don't believe has ever even trim'd a hedge......know what I'm say'n

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 3, 2016)

I got a bag of pain pills and a sack of BS so let me know when your ready.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gvwp (Jan 3, 2016)

The bug is rampant here in Indiana. I have a LOT of Ash on my property. Some trees to 3' diameter. Makes me ill to think of cutting them all down but I won't let them go to rot. A lot of small diameter firewood trees as well. I'll put them all through the processor. Such a shame to watch the great Ash tree go extinct.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

gvwp said:


> The bug is rampant here in Indiana. I have a LOT of Ash on my property. Some trees to 3' diameter. Makes me ill to think of cutting them all down but I won't let them go to rot. A lot of small diameter firewood trees as well. I'll put them all through the processor. Such a shame to watch the great Ash tree go extinct.


Hey @gvwp did i see you are coming to Columbus for a wood show.......if you are i'm gonna snag ol @CWS and we'll stop by and aggravate ya !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2016)

I hate to think of it but black walnut has the same fate I am afraid. It's not spreading as fast as EAB but it is gaining momentum. For those that don't know the trees are dying from Thousand Canker Disease which is spread by the Walnut Twig Beetle. Losing ash is bad enough but once the mighty black walnut is gone that will be truly sickening to accept.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Hey @gvwp did i see you are coming to Columbus for a wood show.......if you are i'm gonna snag ol @CWS and we'll stop by and aggravate ya !


Hey @woodtickgreg you going to be there......


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Hey @woodtickgreg you going to be there......


Ya know I hadn't thought about it......but Columbus isn't that far away.......road trip maybe........When is the show going to be in Ohio?


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ya know I hadn't thought about it......but Columbus isn't that far away.......road trip maybe........When is the show going to be in Ohio?


I believe it's the 15th, 16th, & 17th


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> I believe it's the 15th, 16th, & 17th


I thought it was the end of the month?


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I hate to think of it but black walnut has the same fate I am afraid. It's not spreading as fast as EAB but it is gaining momentum. For those that don't know the trees are dying from Thousand Canker Disease which is spread by the Walnut Twig Beetle. Losing ash is bad enough but once the mighty black walnut is gone that will be truly sickening to accept.



I'm "stocking" up. Literally, blanks for gunstocks. I've probably already got a lifetime supply but who's counting? Here's some hanging. All of these came from crotches I got at the landfill. Gary

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought it was the end of the month?


It propably is , but I thought I seen those dates somewhere , @CWS do you know.....?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> It propably is , but I thought I seen those dates somewhere , @CWS do you know.....?


I googled it, I think it was the weekend of the 29th. I might just try and make it. It would be fun to meet up with a bunch of ya'll. It's about a 4 hour drive from me. I'm thinking maybe the saturday of that weekend.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I googled it, I think it was the weekend of the 29th. I might just try and make it. It would be fun to meet up with a bunch of ya'll. It's about a 4 hour drive from me. I'm thinking maybe the saturday of that weekend.


Well let's see what we can get going here.........Yo! @CWS got your ears on good buddy .......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 5, 2016)

You set it up @Sidecar I'll drive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

CWS said:


> You set it up @Sidecar I'll drive.


Alrighty ! Now I have to remember who else I seen was [email protected] said he may come down but I think there was another from indiana......gotta come up with a WB identification .....bowl gouge thru the ear lobe ......open for suggestions.....more to come ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

@gvwp was you coming over to the Columbus show......


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

CWS said:


> You set it up @Sidecar I'll drive.


OK ! @CWS is drive ' n who wants to go to the woodworkers show in Columbus at the end of the month.......


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Alrighty ! Now I have to remember who else I seen was [email protected] said he may come down but I think there was another from indiana......gotta come up with a WB identification .....bowl gouge thru the ear lobe ......open for suggestions.....more to come ....



Hey @Sidecar I noticed some of your tags dont work then I noticed why ... you gotta put a space between the last character of the word before it and the @ of the tag see what I mean [email protected]?

Just thought you might want to know. I don't think you have to put one afterthe tag though as in tagging someone in the possessive let's see ... @Sidecar's sidecar is on the wrong side .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 5, 2016)

Sure just swing on by! I only live an hour from Columbus! 
Oh wait, You mean Columbus Ohio! Not Columbus Nebraska.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2016)

@Sidecar 
The show is january 29th - 31st. I was thinking of meeting saturday the 30th.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey @Sidecar I noticed some of your tags dont work then I noticed why ... you gotta put a space between the last character of the word before it and the @ of the tag see what I mean [email protected]?
> 
> Just thought you might want to know. I don't think you have to put one afterthe tag though as in tagging someone in the possessive let's see ... @Sidecar's sidecar is on the wrong side .....


Thanks @Kevin , I'm e world slow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> Thanks @Kevin , I'm e world slow



Hey I started the thing over 4 years ago and still learnin don't feel like the lone ranger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 10, 2016)

I hope everyone is mindful of the various bugs when shipping wood. So far the ash borer has not been found in VT. it is all around us so I am sure it is going to be here. I am just hoping that they come up with a solution before they are all gone. Loggers and landowners are already harvesting it like crazy in anticipation.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 10, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> I am just hoping that they come up with a solution before they are all gone.



Given the record it's extremely unlikely IMO that they can save ash OR walnut. Even if they could develop an effective treatment it would almost certainly be a pesticide and they'd have the titanic task of applying to the entire range of each species? Then they'd have to do it every year. Kiss the ash and probably walnut goodbye. JMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 11, 2016)

Funny, Emerald ash borer, from the "orient", and who now is buying over 65% of US ash, China. Only thing positive so far here in the northeast is the Chinese high demand has kept the flooded market prices far higher than expected for the time being. God help us, or help US & Canookians....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Jan 11, 2016)

The best bet is to store some seeds, whoever is harvesting these trees. Some day when they are all gone and the bugs have moved out or away, you can replant and continue the genetics and bring that species into the future.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jan 12, 2016)

Sometimes, an invading species will hit a "biological wall" and die out. Several years ago, Japanese beetles showed up. By the second year there were millions of them. They stripped certain trees and plants of their leaves or flowers. It looked like they were getting established. Then, within a two yr. period, they disappeared. They ran into a bacteria or something else they had no defense for. Hopefully, as the EAB moves south it will eventually hit a similar wall. We can only hope. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 12, 2016)

When I worked for Soil and Water conservation service in Ohio the State Natural Resources people were collecting and storing ash seeds for the purpose of replanting at a later time.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

